# Magura Julie SET VR+HR 180/160 Neu nur noch bis 18:30uhr heute



## Magnum 204 (9. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140186060669&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


MFG


----------

